# Swenson spreader



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with swenson's electric under tailgate spreader. We're looking at buying one to put on a single axle that we currently have instead of spending twice the money on a complete v-box set up. Or buying another truck with central hydraulics!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I have three, all the same but different brands. Meyer, Bonnell, and a swenson, all exactly the same. I like them, but not for parking lots. They are not powerful enough to spray. I mostly do roadways. Need a rebuild every other year on the spinner motor. Love them for our roadways.


----------



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

Pristine PM ltd;1616133 said:


> I have three, all the same but different brands. Meyer, Bonnell, and a swenson, all exactly the same. I like them, but not for parking lots. They are not powerful enough to spray. I mostly do roadways. Need a rebuild every other year on the spinner motor. Love them for our roadways.


Any reason why the spinner motor needs rebuilding. Swenson told me the motors are fully sealed and stainless.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I run a swensen electric vbox that's been trouble free for about 4 years now. Gets heavy use and no motor problems. replaced the chain mid season, but that's expected.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

The swenson spinner motor is not ss.Had mine rebuilt after it quit on me earlier in season.There was rust and corrosion inside,brushes not moving freely etc.Cost me 185$ for new bearings brushes etc.My motor guy told me that electric motors tend to suck in moisture when they cool down.The motor is a hannay which is used for oil truck hose reels.Can be bought cheaper than the swenson one. I've been very happy with my under taigate.I only spread bulk salt and it spreads just fine.Little bit of a learning curve raising bed etc.Nice to be able to carry full load of salt,unlike v boxes. Aiming one of my back up cameras to the inside of the unit makes it easy.I think it might be better to store it spinner down so any moisture doesn't affect brush area,not sure.Mine lasted 3 seasons before rebuild.Nice controller also.


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

I have 2 of the replacable tailgate units on my GMC 3500's. Just a really great unit. One is Swenson and the other is Magnum. The Magnum is the same unit just made by Swenson. Magnum was $400 cheaper at the same dealer.The spinner motors do get water inside them.I did replace one motor this past Feb while I had a rebuild done on the other that got moisture in it. NO PROBLEMS at all with auger motor.This has been a good investment for me. I am getting older and tired of hopping up on a V-Hopper late at night to cover load with a canvas tarp. If I fell, I would be in deep **** with no one around at 2am. I just load and unwind my role tarp and away I go. I use a different tarp in winter compared to mesh in summer. Cost was $5200 installed.


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

The other thing you must consider is that this unit is Not good for residential driveways because of branches and wires unless you tip up and then lower before you salt. All my big lots 400 cars plus have underground wiring so there is nothing above me. Also I have cut back about 30% on bulk salt usage with these units because I can control the flow with the auger and spinner. It took me about 3 storms to get use to the new spreader and I am very satisfied. Just don't let material sit in bed after storm is over or it will freeze up and clean the drop trough when done after the storm.Also if you purchase this unit-under tailgate for you make sure the dealer gives you slack room with wires in rear so when you off load the wires don't pull apart.


----------



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

We've been using under tailgate spreaders for over 20 years now. All our trucks that have them now are hydraulic and love them versus the 3 V-boxes that we have. We do all commercial snow removal with the largest a 94 acre site. Was basically wanting to know if the electric spreader will preform as well or close to how the HYD does.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

The swenson UT is the same unit as the hydro unit with the exception of the motors.When I bought mine they told me they installed quite a few on triaxles and owners were happy with performance.


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Since I have time to type from another Blown Forecast of snow that never apperared again I would rate a Hydro Spreader 1st and Electric 2nd. The only think that might cause a problem for me is a bad ground or broken wire under the truck which could take time to locate and repair.


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

They all work great in 80 and sunny weather but all will eventually have issues at 3am on a 20 degree morning and you need it the most.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

turfmasters;1617005 said:


> They all work great in 80 and sunny weather but all will eventually have issues at 3am on a 20 degree morning and you need it the most.


Don't say that,i'll be heading out then! Hopefully,if this snow will stick.


----------



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. I appreciate your veiws. I will be ordering tomorrow!


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Spare spinner motor cost me $375. Don't get caught without a back-up.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Have any of you purchased the motor from Imperial/Hannay? Is it the same? It looks like the Hannay uses a key instead of the drilled hole.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

lilweeds;1865395 said:


> Have any of you purchased the motor from Imperial/Hannay? Is it the same? It looks like the Hannay uses a key instead of the drilled hole.


I bought one last year.The shaft is slighty shorter,had to drill a hole through it,and had to flip the spinner flange over to make it work,but I was desperate and it worked out ok.Bought an extra for backup.


----------

